# Your favorite "O gauge" train manufacturer...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Which manufacturer is your favorite based on their current product line?

I personally like the MTH Premier line, but how about you?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea T-Man, Lionel is winning me over... Both of the Standard O scale pieces of rolling stock I bought were more detailed than my MTH Premier Line cars... Then of course with eBay, I can get new cars for much cheaper than their MSRP


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I'd like to give Honorable Mention to the Marx Toy Co. How can anyone who appreciated classic toy trains no like this!











The Girard Whitle Station O Scale Tin Litho:thumbsup:


----------



## Boxcar Willie (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a lot of MTH both Railking and Premier. A few Lionel and 1 Atlas, but I keep going back to my Williams to play.


----------



## NYCFlyer76 (Dec 19, 2008)

can you mix and match lionel train cars with MTH Rail King Cars


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would say yes. I have a Weaver car and it fits fine. The early scout cars from the 40's had something different and that 's why Lionel made a coupler attached to the axles. I do not have first hand experience of the other brands nor have heard any complaints. HO has more of a variety than O scale.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, that is what I currently run, both MTH and Lionel... The couplers are all the same, and I am pretty sure that the MTH Railking line matches up with the Lionel "Traditional O" line as far as size goes too... I know for sure that the MTH Premier line matches up size-wize with the Lionel "Standard O" line...


----------



## Boxcar Willie (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, I have old Kline, Lionel, Weaver, Williams, RMT, and both of MTH cars and they all work together. Just watch the pre-war stuff some of the couplers are different


----------



## geothefisher (Nov 2, 2009)

I am a fan of Marx Trains. My very first set I got for Christmas in 1969 was Marx. I recently sold all of my N and HO gauge trains on Ebay and have gone exclusively to Marx. I'm not into all the realism and being perfectly in scale. They are toy trains, the operative word being "toy". I still have that first set, and its still in the original box.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


>



I will go along with T-Man.


Lionel


----------



## prr1361(inactive) (Nov 11, 2009)

I like Lionel thats what my 1st set was. Though Im getting into MTH railking now but Lionel will always be my favorite. All periods of the company, postwar in particular


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Definitely Lionel, mainly because of postwar Lionel and easy accessible parts! 
:gotooprah: :worshippy:


----------

